# Telemando Cotherm TRD100



## karlosguay (May 9, 2013)

Buenas tardes.

No se si es el lugar apropiado, pero estoy intentando leer la trama de un telemando de infrarojos. Es un telemando para una calefacción, el modelo es TRD100 de Cotherm.
Consigo leer lo que manda, pero no soy capaz de descrifarlo. 
Alguien conoce algo sobre ello?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2013)

Venden unos telemandos que copian los códigos del otro , averiguá eso


----------



## karlosguay (May 9, 2013)

Gracias DOSMETROS. 
Yo necesito conocer la trama para hacer un aparato que la interprete. Se que manda datos como la fecha, hora,... y tengo que interpretarlos.

Saludos,


----------



## Flash2000 (May 16, 2013)

karlosguay dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> No se si es el lugar apropiado, pero estoy intentando leer la trama de un telemando de infrarojos. Es un telemando para una calefacción, el modelo es TRD100 de Cotherm.
> Consigo leer lo que manda, pero no soy capaz de descrifarlo.
> ...



Hola Karlos.
¿Como vas con este tema?. ¿Has podido solucionar algo?
Si no has podido, trata de subir imagenes como has hecho en Ucontrol. 
Si puedes subir varias estaria mejor y si es posible si podes dar vuelta la señal, porque el primer pulso de 2500 microS esta invertido. Tiene que ser positivo. 
Dado que tenes que realizar un dispositivo que lo controle, por lo tanto tenes los conocimientos; si no es mucho pedir, podrias suavizar la señal para que quede mas cuadrada. Si podes, sino no importa 
¿Con que software estas tomando la señal?
Trata de subir varias, aunque sea en un zip. 10 como minimo. Si pueden ser de varios botones mejor. Identificalas con un nombre de acuerdo al boton pulsado o a la funcion. Si son de un mismo boton o funcion en distintos momentos aclaralo de algun modo. 
En estos momentos estoy por rendir, asi que teneme un poco de paciencia.
Ah !!!, me olvidaba. ¿Podes abrir el control para ver el chip?. Si es asi pone todos los datos que veas. .....
Y otra cosa mas, si podes fijarte o decirme la portadora. 
Por ahora esto.
Saludos


----------



## karlosguay (Sep 5, 2013)

Buenos días de nuevo.

Tras un periodo de problemas familiares, vuelvo a la carga con este tema.

Conseguí descifrar la información que viene, está mandada como Manchester, pero tiene al final de la trama 2 bytes que supongo serán un check. He probado con todo tipo de cosas que se me han ocurrido, CRC16, CRC16 MODBUS, CRC-CCITT, Checksum, ... y no tengo mas ideas.

Por si a alguien se le ocurre algo y me puede dar una pista, os dejo varias tramas en hexadecimal:

08 07 06 05 04 0C 00 01 11 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF D9 3C
08 07 06 05 04 0C 00 08 11 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 95 54
08 07 06 05 04 0C 00 0D 11 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF A9 C3
08 07 06 05 04 0C 00 10 11 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 8D BF
08 07 06 05 04 0C 01 00 11 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 8D 1C

Puedo sacar todas las que sean, me compré un Analizador con el que lo leía muy bien.

Si alguien me puede ayudar, se lo agradeceré eternamente.

Karlos


----------



## miguelus (Sep 5, 2013)

Buenas tardes karlosguay

El 99,99% de los Telemandos Infra-Rojos utilizan los códigos RC5 de Philips..
Utiliza Google y seguramente encontrarás mucha información sobre estos códigos, incluso creo recordar, había firmware para programar algún PIC para decodificarlos.
Todo es cuestión de ponerse a buscar.

P.E...

http://unicarlos.com/unicarloscvf/arduino/proyectos/6InfrarrojosProtocoloRC5/pdf/pdf.pdf

Y en este otro enlace viene un analizador de códigos que utilizaa la entrada de micro del PC.

http://www.bobtech.ro/download/masurare-semnale/52-analizor-protocol-ir

Sal U2


----------



## karlosguay (Sep 6, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes karlosguay
> 
> El 99,99% de los Telemandos Infra-Rojos utilizan los códigos RC5 de Philips..
> Utiliza Google y seguramente encontrarás mucha información sobre estos códigos, incluso creo recordar, había firmware para programar algún PIC para decodificarlos.
> ...




Gracias miguelus.

Ya conocía el RC5. Aquí tengo el problema de que conozco toda la información que manda, lo que significan cada uno de los bytes, y no utiliza ningún protocolo que conozca. Pero los dos últimos bytes entiendo que son un Check o un CRC o un código de verificación de algún tipo que no se me ocurre. Y ese es mi problema. Saber como calcula esos dos bytes.

Saludos,


----------

